# About Me?



## Cran (Feb 27, 2007)

> ... _Why not start out by Introducing Yourself and telling us a little bit about yourself_.


about me? 'twould be
a tale in the telling ...
an epic of sorrow and laughter
of love and of loss
and the best and the worst adventure
an explorer am I of landscapes
inside and out
a bard, yes ... and rusty knight ...
and one who remembers
the forgotten ones
and finds in nature,
peace and respite
'twould be a tale of one
who was never tied down in spirit ...
though has been in flesh
of the dusty outback,
or the grime of the city
of mountains both calm and volcanic
of a spirit sometimes so in control
when around all is pain and panic
of a heart that can love,
perhaps too easily
but never sets out to bind
but wishes that all could
remain free
to follow their dreams ...
share their love
and leave their problems behind ...
an admirer of all that is Woman,
no surprise
for all that is true
strength and beauty
is found and resides in her eyes
an ear, an arm or a shoulder
and counsel when such is desired
with no thought of time's
fleeting passage
no feeling of hunger or tired
until the need is past,
when at last I may sigh ...
and crawl to bed
and fall far beyond
the realm of dream
and rest in the land of the dead
to return a few hours later and get
started with coffee ...
and a cigarette
a spirit that walks
in two universes
the mystical and the mundane
and delights in
the flow of the elements
which brings me back to Woman ...
again
and such is the most
fleeting portrait
of the one who inhabits this space
and I guess, like most,
the map of the journey is written ...
in my face


----------



## Nickie (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## cat1010 (Mar 15, 2007)

*a little late*

Welcome, and we're glad to have you in the forums.  You seem to have a lot of good advice to offer.  Are you planning on posting any of your writings?


----------



## graceful truth (Apr 5, 2007)

brilliant ! You are more sensitive and romantic than upon my intial impression...I guess you do purrr. very nice, please write more.

Gentle Truth


----------



## Foxee (Apr 5, 2007)

Cran, easily the best intro I've ever read. I know we've already met on the forums but hello, hello again...great to have you here!

:albino:
Foxee


----------



## Cran (Apr 6, 2007)

*passed unnoticed*



> *cat1010*:     Welcome, and we're glad to have you in the forums. You seem to have a lot of good advice to offer. Are you planning on posting any of your writings?


 *cat1010*, thank you ... and yes; as soon as I can figure out which of my pieces would best suit - or I feel brave enough to "put out there" ... 

and I do apologise for not replying sooner ... 
for some reason, my _CP_ was not informing me of replies to this thread - 
[I thought my intro had perhaps been viewed as pretentious ... and was being studiously ignored ...] and I only just learned of the replies whilst searching for a particular post by:


> *graceful truth*:     brilliant ! You are more sensitive and romantic than upon my intial impression...I guess you do purrr. very nice, please write more.
> Gentle Truth


*graceful truth*, *Gentle Truth*, thank you ... >>blush<< ...
much of my daily routine these days is taken up with settling into my new home (which needs more work than I either wanted or anticipated - but it was the cheapest rental available), and researching for a couple of upcoming projects (non fiction, but paying) ... but I do have some pieces I hope to post ... and soon ... 


> *Foxee*:Cran, easily the best intro I've ever read. I know we've already met on the forums but hello, hello again...great to have you here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Foxee*, thank you ... and it's great to be here, if only to meet such generous souls as yours ... 


> *Nickie*:     Hello to you, and welcome to the forums!
> Nickie


 why thank you, *Nickie* ... 

Ladies, I am remiss ... 
I pray your forgiveness, bow to you, and gently touch lips to your fingers ...


----------



## Foxee (Apr 6, 2007)

Cran,


> or some reason, my _CP_ was not informing me of replies to this thread


 Mine doesn't always either...it comes and goes so I've learned that when I get imatient I have to check threads myself. If I can remember what they were and where I put them. (Recently a poem I posted bounced up on 'new posts' and I looked at the title and thought "That's cool...who posted...ack! It's mine!" *eye roll*


> I pray your forgiveness, bow to you, and gently touch lips to your fingers ...


 You make forgiveness very, very easy. I dub thee Sir Charming Cran. Or should it be Sir Cran Charming? Something charming, that's for sure.
*nervously tries a curtsy*


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Cran (Apr 6, 2007)

hello *TheCrow*, and welcome ... 



> *Foxee*: I dub thee Sir Charming Cran. Or should it be Sir Cran Charming?


 I thank thee, gracious lady ... 
'tis many years past that I was dubbed; 
the rusty knight I was, and shall ever be ...


----------



## Foxee (Apr 6, 2007)

*A Favor for the Rusty Knight*

With skreeks and sgroans
the knight did kneel
before the (naturally) fair Lady

His armor had seen
much better days
was russet with rust and flaking

He slowly raised
his helmet off
his heart beat warm and loyal

The Lady, she winked
and handed him
some WD-40 oil


----------



## Cran (Apr 6, 2007)

:lol: ...
M'lady is most kind ... 

there lies a brief but tragic tale behind the rust coating of this old armour - 
a tale for another time ... 
to honour another life ...


----------



## arkayye (May 15, 2007)

It is good to meet you, sir.
And thanks for commenting on my poem.
I shall return the favour.


----------



## Cran (May 16, 2007)

you are most welcome, *arkayye* ... 

I look forward to reading more of your work ... 

and I'd better get to it, and post something ... ;-)


----------



## mammamaia (May 16, 2007)

took ya long enough to say yer here, 
when every day for _months_, m'dear,
we've been chatting,
verb'ly acrobatting...
but late trumps never, _any_ year! 

love and late-welcoming hugs, maia


----------



## Cran (May 16, 2007)

30 Days hath September, 
April, June and November ...
but I posted the OP in February  ... 
'twas my first (I swear!) 
'fore I lit elsewhere
to barter words and bandy ...
My CP showed nought
"ignored my post", I thought
'til April, when the _Watched Posts_ link proved handy ... 

but, bowing low, I thank thee
and gently kiss thy fingers
and whisper thanks and honour mine
and "forget those silly whingers" ...

[and of the cistern*, dear lady,
though I loathe to make thee blush
'tis the water store
above the floor
that deals the Royal Flush ... ]

*_at least, where I hail from ... _


----------



## mammamaia (May 17, 2007)

we call it the 'toilet tank'... nice bit of alliteration there, if you like that sort of thing...

and 'cistern' is a fancy word for 'septic tank' or 'cesspool' [yuck!... time to change the subject, again]


----------



## Cran (May 18, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> we call it the 'toilet tank'... nice bit of alliteration there, if you like that sort of thing...
> and 'cistern' is a fancy word for 'septic tank' or 'cesspool' [yuck!... time to change the subject, again]


 oh dear! ... 
to confuse one's _cistern_ with one's _septic_ would be a mite unhealthy ... 

perhaps you should enlighten those back home in Tinian? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cistern

when I wasn't employed in the writing/publishing game, 
I worked (mostly as a navvy or as a painter) in the building and renovation game ... 
trust me, we were not allowed to confuse those two, nor the piping attached to them ...


----------



## mammamaia (May 19, 2007)

it's a us/uk thing... or, in your case, us/commonwealth... ;-)


----------



## Cran (May 19, 2007)

X\'D

once more - so much for the "universality" of the English language ... 

it seems a bit more than tea was tossed into the harbor/harbour at Boston ... :wink:


----------



## JoannaMac (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely introduction Cran. You come across as a very warm person and you certainly seem to have won over more than a couple of us ladies *blushes*


----------



## sardpete (Sep 8, 2007)

and seps is what we english call you yanks,, from cockney rythming slang.. septic tanks= yanks  It's only jealousy because I am not couth like him.


----------



## Baron (Sep 8, 2007)

Cran said:


> about me? 'twould be
> a tale in the telling ...
> an epic of sorrow and laughter
> of love and of loss
> ...


 
Now there's nothing like a short, to the point introduction and this is nothing like a short, to the point introduction :-D ](*,)  :scratch:


----------



## JoannaMac (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah but everybody does short and to the point. Cran put real thought and time into this, and therefore earns his well deserved brownie points


----------



## Shinn (Sep 8, 2007)

Well hello there and let me welcome to Writing Forums, Cran


----------



## Cran (Sep 8, 2007)

Baron said:


> Now there's nothing like a short, to the point introduction and this is nothing like a short, to the point introduction :-D ](*,)  :scratch:


well, *Baron* ... I'm not that short ... 
(about 6'2" by the old measure ...)
and rarely to the point ... 

*JoannaMac*, I bow to thee with thanks ...

*sardpete*, as _Pygmalian_, _My Fair Lady_, 
and _Educating Rita_ testify -
couth can be learned ... 
I was a runaway 
and highschool dropout at 14 ...
lived and worked in some of the dirtiest 
and least couth places ...
go figure ...

*Shinn*, hello there ... and thank you ...


----------

